# Mathews TRX 36 Review: First Impressions and Speed Test + Video



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I was lucky enough to find the brand new Mathews TRX 36 delivered to my door about a week before the official unveiling, so I figured I'd get a couple hundred arrows through it and give you my first impressions.

This bow shares quite a lot in common with the TRX 38 I've been shooting the past two years, but does get a couple of changes for 2020. First is the addition of 3D damping, which is borrowed directly from the Triax and Vertix hunting bows. The TRX line was already as quiet as any target bow I've ever shot and this should help things get even quieter.

Other changes include new AVS bearings in the cams and beefed up stabilizer mounts.

Draw cycle on the TRX 36 is very similar to the TRX 38 - it is buttery smooth with absolutely zero dump into the valley, though it feels a touch stiffer than its big brother.

I've got both the 80% and 70% let off mods that I a playing with. The 80% mods give you a very generous valley with room to relax. The 70% mods (70V) offer a much more aggressive feel at full draw. You really have to make a point of pulling through the shot or it will creep on you. That tends to make me a better and more consistent shooter, but your mileage may vary.

https://www.instagram.com/archerylucas/

Buy the ProChrono DLX Here - https://amzn.to/2lD0jpi






If you can't seem the embedded video above, here's a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbiTnWyMgZw


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

I think this one might be a winner.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

mjduct said:


> I think this one might be a winner.


I'm liking it so far. Not sure I like it as much as the TRX 38 yet, but that bow just fit me perfectly. I've been trying to shoot the 36 at 60 pounds, but it is a real handful at that weight with the 70V mods. I can shoot it great (at least for me) for 30 arrows or so, but then I start to get tired. I will likely end up backing it down a turn.


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

you have a 29" draw correct? I'm about 27.5" I am thinking this slightly shorter/ faster bow will be a great target rig for a shorter draw archer like me.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

mjduct said:


> you have a 29" draw correct? I'm about 27.5" I am thinking this slightly shorter/ faster bow will be a great target rig for a shorter draw archer like me.


I am using the 29.5 mods, which on the TRX 36 is just a hair under 30"


----------



## jeffrro1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------

